

Ask HN: self-hosted hacker news clone? - joshcrews

Is there an open source hacker news clone?  Have a friend looking for an up voting system to run semi-privately
======
mds101
Hacker News itself is open source. AFAIK the source is available (minus the
antigaming measures) along with the latest release of the Arc language.

------
alixmartineau
Have a look at <https://github.com/antirez/lamernews>.

Live site: <http://lamernews.com/>

------
molsongolden
I think reddit's code is also openly available

